
Fully transparent solar cell - DerKobe
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/first-fully-transparent-solar-power-cell/
======
ChuckMcM
I would love to see this stuff become mainstream. Whether or not you could
"power a building" based on its windows alone, it would be wonderful if all
you did was provide for some climate control (A/C in summer, Heat in the
winter). A passively maintained environmental system would be very helpful,
one of the reasons people first started living in caves was that the cave
provided some moderation of temperature swings outside based on the thermal
mass of the earth around it. Large scale sustainable group housing is
something we need.

